# Kleiner schwarzer Balken auf zweitem Monitor



## telepatl (5. April 2011)

Habe mir den samsung P2770FH zugelegt und es funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut.
Davor hatte ich den T220.
Habe also den 27'' als primären Schirm und den 22'' als zweiten.
Nun ist es aber so, dass am 22Zöller ein kleiner Schwarzer Balken sichtbar ist, mit zwei kaum sichtbaren Pfeilen.
Wenn ein Anwendungsfenster oder auch nur ein verzeichnisfenster Ihn überdeckt sieht man ihn nicht (ist eben überdeckt -> kein Pixelfehler oder sowas)

hier ein Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie krieg ich den weg und was ist das eigentlich, habt Ihr sowas schon mal gesehen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus, für Info!

telepatl


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

Die spontane Vermutung war zuerst, dass der Monitor dir etwas per OSD sagen will, aber wenn diese Einblendung von einem Windowsfenster überdeckt werden kann, dann ist es das mit Sicherheit nicht.
Die Grafikkarte... bzw. deren Treiber scheint mir da schon ein besserer Kandidat zu sein.


----------



## telepatl (5. April 2011)

Hi,

hab den Übeltäter gefunden!
Es war die ASUS AI Suite II. 
Hatte die auf automatisch verbergen gestellt, dann erscheint dieser Balken. 
Hab das deaktiviert -> Balken weg! 

Da kannst da gratulieren, unglaublich, oder?
Gute Nacht 

Grüße
telepatl


----------



## the.hai (9. August 2012)

Danke, für die Hilfe, hatte es grad auch nach ner Neuinstallation und war schon am verzweifeln, wo das herkommt etc....


----------



## cabmac (21. November 2012)

hehe, habe mich auch schon schwarzgeaergert, hat mir ebenfalls geholfen, auch wenn die Frage schon ein Weilchen her ist...


----------

